# 2001 crestliner 1750 Fish Hawk Livewell pump



## Pymiewalleye (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi

My live well decided to quit working this weekend. I’m getting power to it but it is not pumping. Does anyone know were the livewell pump is located for this boat? I would like to fix this myself but I can’t locate the pump

Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Go to opening in stern of boat and start there


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It should be at the stern . There should be a thru hull fitting . And most likely it'll be a cartridge type pump . But no guarantee .


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If it’s not a cartridge style and it is toast, replace it with a cartridge style. You’ll be glad you did.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

look for fishing line in your pump.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you mean it was getting power at the pump switch since you don't know where the actual pump is?
Make sure and check power at pump itself when you find it before replacing it. Could be wiring from switch to pump.


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Pymiewalleye said:


> Hi
> 
> My live well decided to quit working this weekend. I’m getting power to it but it is not pumping. Does anyone know were the livewell pump is located for this boat? I would like to fix this myself but I can’t locate the pump
> 
> Thanks


There should be a screen at the bottom of the transom below the water line. This will show you where to look on the inside of th e transom. Just replaced mine last month on my Crestliner sportfish


----------

